# Problem with Iberital MC2



## inso (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi

I bought a second hand MC2 and it arrived last night. The seller kindly sent me some beans too so I used them to check the grinder out.

I started grinding for 20 secs or so and it jammed.

I took out the hopped and removed the beans that I could remove and started again. Nothing happened.

So I removed the plastic cover, took out the top burr cleaned everything (removed all beans) and it looked like it was working.

It will now grind super coarse but if I try to go for a bit finer it will jam again and the burrs will stop.

Any idea what's happening?

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

inso said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a second hand MC2 and it arrived last night. The seller kindly sent me some beans too so I used them to check the grinder out.
> 
> ...


Are you adjusting the grind while it's running?


----------



## inso (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply

I am not changing the settings while the grinder works so no!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

inso said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I am not changing the settings while the grinder works so no!


You need the grinder running especially while adjusting finer. Otherwise any grinds caught between the burrs will jam it like you've found out.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Harder beans in the MC2 also struggle . This was a large part of my decision to upgrade to a super jolly. Make sure your only grinding as fine as you need, what's your extraction time etc


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When it stops grinding, can you still hear the motor running ?


----------



## inso (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes it's still running

thanks all for the replies! I will give another go tonight!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the motor is still running but the grinding has stopped, the plastic gear inside underneath has stripped teeth and will need replacing.

If it was like this when you received it it already had the problem and you should return it and ask for a refund.

The cost of the part is about £12 but the entire grinder and the gear underneath need to be dismantled.


----------



## inso (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply ! I have contacted the seller.

Can I check if the gear that might needs replacing is this

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/MC2_GRINDER_STAR_PN_IBEG9811_p/ibeg9811.htm

or this

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/MC2_GRINDER_SHAFT_GEAR_PN_IBEG2330_p/ibeg2330.htm

Thanks !


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is the second one, Ie the gear. The other one is the star which throws the coffee out.

Have a look at Penine Tea & Coffee for their price.

If you can / do repair it yourself you will need to hold the lower burr still while you undo the 10 mm nut on the spindle It is a L/H thread .


----------



## inso (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi,

Just to give a quick update for the benefit of anyone that might face a similar problem. I followed the advise above and I ordered the shaft (gear) from pennine tea and coffee. At the same time, I contacted happydonkey and asked if they do repairs.

I got a reply back that they don't do repairs but it might not be shaft and that it might be the motor. In particular, happy donkey said that if I can't hear any weird noise (which I didn't) it was probably the motor.

The price was very good (around £30) so I decided to order that too. Worst case scenario, I will have a spare motor.

After week I got both with the motor arriving first (happy donkey has awesome service btw).

I changed the motor first and the grinder kept jamming. I got the shaft after that and I changed that too. The grinder works now.

Since I opened the grinder, I decided to replace the motor, replace the burrs with the new that the grinder was sold with and also replace the shaft.

The grinder works great right now! I also managed to dial it pretty fast so happy ending after all.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just so you know, my mc2 would jam if I tried to grind peaberry beans. It also gets a bit slow on lighter roasts too.

If it does jam I found I could free it up by removing as many beans as possible, and the hopper, and turning the upper burr nut using a socket wrench.

You can grind peaberry if you do it in about 5g doses...


----------

